# I want to talk to a modder =)



## Polar_Hops (Jan 14, 2009)

I want to talk to a modder about modding a modded longbow. Would need to be able to build a McCapsule. I know that in such smalish lights, it would be hard to put an Mc-E in there, and driving it at a decent current would be just about as hard. 

If you want to discuss, please send me a PM- I would eventually like to talk to it over aim or something, though! =)


----------



## datiLED (Jan 14, 2009)

PM sent.


----------

